# International Survey for Single Women who Chose Motherhood



## Nikki3622 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Nikki and I am a SMC from Germany who lives in the US. I would like to invite you to participate in an international research project about single women who seek motherhood. The idea for this research study originated in a German forum for women who chose motherhood without a partner. The goal is to collect information across countries and cultures to find out more about single women, the methods they chose to become pregnant and their challenges.

You may participate in this study if at any point in your life, you chose to become a mother on your own. It does not matter if you are still thinking about becoming a mother, if you are currently trying to become pregnant or waiting or if you already have a child. It also does not matter which method (artificial insemination, adoption, etc.) you used to become a single mother. You are welcome to participate as long as you chose to be a single mother at some point in your life.

This research project is a three-part online survey. The first part consists of general demographic background questions. The second part asks detailed information about your attempts to become a single mother and the third part focuses on challenges of single women who sought motherhood.

Please note that due to the sensitivity of the issue, the entire study will be completely anonymous. You will access the study through a link. At no point will you be asked to give out your name, address or email address. Please also refrain from discussing the survey in this forum as long as the study is ongoing so that you will not influence other women when they answer the survey.

Upon completion of the study, the results will be analyzed and I would be happy to share some of the findings here when they will become available.

Should you have any questions, please feel free to contact me by sending me a message.

You don't have to complete the entire study in one sitting. There will be an option to save your place in the survey and continue later. So, you will be able to begin the survey, exit and finish the survey at another time. However, this will only work if you access the survey from the same device using the same Internet browser.

Please note that some mobile devices, such as cell phones might not display the survey properly. Therefore, it is recommended that you access the survey from a computer or laptop.

You may follow the following link to the consent form which will lead you to the survey. The links may also be shared with other SMCs you know. The study is available in three languages:

English: https://bsu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_56kUWTCX1ABsCcl

Deutsch: https://bsu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_bx7UnhrjR32yYRf

Français: https://bsu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_5bFfFfWrJldxCUR

Thank you for your help!


----------

